# powder coating a GTO frame



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know a general idea of what it costs to powder coat a 68 frame?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not a GTO frame, but VERY similar... I had a '72 Chevy PU frame, control arms, sway bars, etc. Done a while back. The shop I used sandblasted everything, and powdercoated for $1400.


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

I know there has got to be somebody on here who has powdercoated their A body frame!!???


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I used sem hot rod black on my frame. I think I was quoted $500-$600 for powder without any blasting. I blasted my own frame, shot it with epoxy and then the hot rod black. Looks great and I can touch it up if I need to.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

My local powder coating shop quoted me $650 for my '68 GTO frame, and that was with blasting it too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Blast and powder coat at my friends shop in NY...around $850....Rainbow Powder Coating 631-586-4019 ask for Tim...tell him Eric sent ya'.. Bengal Silver----Red Baron---Gloss Black


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Performance Powder Coating in Des Moines will run $300-$400 for an A body frame. Sand blasting not included. You can get that done for $200 (frame only) in this area. Regards, Matt


----------

